# Tugger Alert for Jockey Club Guests



## jancpa (Nov 29, 2005)

I am at the Jockey Club now on one of the two free computers.

Pierini Construction has started excavating for the 3800 car underground garage.  Effective immediately, all three entrances from Harmon Avenue have been fenced off.  The only entrance now is from the Las Vegas Blvd side just after the big Bellagio sign.  Construction equipment is all over the parking lot.

A mandatory (but complimentary) valet service for all guests has been instituted by an outside company.

More later . . .

Tim


----------



## zaccaggie (Dec 6, 2005)

thanks for the heads up.  i have posted a few times before with questions, as i just bought a 2br off ebay.  my question is this:  is there a discussion board or website somewhere with jockey club members?  seems to me it would be a good idea so that we can keep up with the construction project and its impact.  guide me there if there is one.  thanks.


----------



## derb (Dec 6, 2005)

*jockey club website*

try  "jockeyclubvegas.com"


----------



## zaccaggie (Dec 8, 2005)

thanks.  actually didn't know they had a web site.  when you google "jockey club vegas" or "jockey club las vegas" the site doesn't come up in the first three pages.  someone needs to do a better job of having the site come up earlier in google.    

was actually looking for a discussion group of owners, not the corporate site.

i'll try to hunt around some more.


----------



## ahmo (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm thinking of staying at JC in Feb.  What is the current construction situation at JC?  How's the valet service?  Is it a pain in the rear?  Thanks.


----------

